# Ex Employee - 2 Weeks Notice Sent! Am not alone...



## ex-UberDM

Hello All,

What can I say? It's been a great journey working @ Uber, but nothing last forever as you guys may already know; not even the promotions and raises that was promised months ago. I do not deal with drivers directly, but I sense the heat from CS reps daily and things are getting worst each day. I do not deal with Travis day to day, but I do sense that he is under tremendous pressure from the obvious group of people that is powering his company. 

Before I leave, I wanted to confirm that we read this forum religiously and a lot of drivers opinions are on the dot and you guys are not alone.

Good luck.


----------



## Simon

Sooo dish the dirt. We would love to hear some good juice.


----------



## ex-UberDM

What do you want to know? Everything is related, from drivers to staffing, operation must improve or Travis will be replaced.


----------



## LAuberX

Just post a nice juicy story.. .don't give up your i.d., a story many inside know about... but drivers don't!


----------



## EcoboostMKS

Is travis really the ******bag he comes off as?


----------



## Huberis

EcoboostMKS said:


> Is travis really the ******bag he comes off as?


You need that verified?


----------



## UberHammer

ex-UberDM said:


> What do you want to know? Everything is related, from drivers to staffing, operation must improve *or Travis will be replaced*.


The company will collapse if he's not. All the dissatisfaction of drivers and CSRs is the same crap that he created at Redswoosh, just on a much larger scale. Lots of burned bridges in Travis Kalanick's past and present.


----------



## UberTaxPro

ex-UberDM said:


> Hello All,
> 
> What can I say? It's been a great journey working @ Uber, but nothing last forever as you guys may already know; not even the promotions and raises that was promised months ago. I do not deal with drivers directly, but I sense the heat from CS reps daily and things are getting worst each day. I do not deal with Travis day to day, but I do sense that he is under tremendous pressure from the obvious group of people that is powering his company.
> 
> Before I leave, I wanted to confirm that we read this forum religiously and a lot of drivers opinions are on the dot and you guys are not alone.
> 
> Good luck.


Are you going to drive for Uber until you get your next job?


----------



## ex-UberDM

***bag? Not in the beginning. I'm not sticking up for Travis in anyway, but he's '***bag' attitude started to rise and keep rising daily due to all the lawsuits and pressure from investors. He really tried in the beginning, but things are getting out of hands and all he really care about now is to keep the investors CALM. He does not care about the drivers or employees at this point... Without his investors at of this very moment, Uber will be forfeited. Just like any of us, some of us know people from all sort of backgrounds, some are Law Enforcement, some works directly with the DA office, etc. Travis cannot keep using investors money as a shield much longer.


----------



## ex-UberDM

UberTaxPro said:


> Are you going to drive for Uber until you get your next job?


Never, even if I am in a Prius with the gas card.


----------



## ex-UberDM

UberHammer said:


> The company will collapse if he's not. All the dissatisfaction of drivers and CSRs is the same crap that he created at Redswoosh, just on a much larger scale. Lots of burned bridges in Travis Kalanick's past and present.


This is correct. Not too many believe this, but way too much negativity coming from all sides (driver/investors/staff/DA office/Media) is not healthy for any business or partnership of ANY kind.


----------



## ex-UberDM

XUberMike said:


> Say it ain't so...Terminate a 5-star driver


You're replaceable every single 10 minute...


----------



## XUberMike

ex-UberDM said:


> ***bag? Not in the beginning. I'm not sticking up for Travis in anyway, but he's '***bag' attitude started to rise and keep rising daily due to all the lawsuits and pressure from investors. He really tried in the beginning, but things are getting out of hands and all he really care about now is to keep the investors CALM. He does not care about the drivers or employees at this point... Without his investors at of this very moment, Uber will be forfeited. Just like any of us, some of us know people from all sort of backgrounds, some are Law Enforcement, some works directly with the DA office, etc. Travis cannot keep using investors money as a shield much longer.


Say it ain't so...Terminate a 5-star driver

Could you do me a favor and forward Travis my LYFT referral code.


----------



## UberTaxPro

ex-UberDM said:


> Never, even if I am in a Prius with the gas card.


I'd like to introduce you to shafto69 and his thread https://uberpeople.net/threads/not-happy-then-quit.46683/
Maybe you could straighten this guy out, or at least have fun trying!


----------



## ex-UberDM

With the data and complaints we see daily - I just don't want to put all that wear and tear that WILL happen on my cars for the current rate/mile. Very rare will you find a corporate employee from Uber actually drive UberX. We probably do it to kiss asses internally but never for the money.


----------



## Just one more trip

When the investors figure out what the drivers already know, things will get better.


----------



## ex-UberDM

Just one more trip said:


> When the investors figure out what the drivers already know, things will get better.


Aside from the big name investors you guys hear about, there are medium sized investors have a hard time cashing out, even at 40% of investment. Again, all this is fixable - Travis needs to calm down and treat all complaints, especially ones from DA's office with some urgency and respect. There are ways to deal with drivers later. Again, Travis cannot use investors money as some kind of fire power or invisible shield of some sort.


----------



## Adbam

How would you fix uber?


----------



## Adbam

Does Travis tip? Is he a cheap azz?


----------



## Optimus Uber

ex-UberDM said:


> What do you want to know? Everything is related, from drivers to staffing, operation must improve or Travis will be replaced.


Do they know the real name of Optimus Uber or am I still a mystery?


----------



## Optimus Uber

ex-UberDM said:


> Hello All,
> 
> What can I say? It's been a great journey working @ Uber, but nothing last forever as you guys may already know; not even the promotions and raises that was promised months ago. I do not deal with drivers directly, but I sense the heat from CS reps daily and things are getting worst each day. I do not deal with Travis day to day, but I do sense that he is under tremendous pressure from the obvious group of people that is powering his company.
> 
> Before I leave, I wanted to confirm that we read this forum religiously and a lot of drivers opinions are on the dot and you guys are not alone.
> 
> Good luck.


Do you live in SM on Lincoln?


----------



## Optimus Uber

ex-UberDM said:


> What do you want to know? Everything is related, from drivers to staffing, operation must improve or* Travis will be replaced*.


I like the last statement in that post.


----------



## Adbam

Did you find another job or are leaving cause u can't handle it? How many people are quiting?


----------



## Bob Reynolds

I hope Travis gets the message that I have been posting for months. 

If Uber does not insure that the driver's make at least the minimum wage (after the vehicle expenses) then Uber is going to get hit will a multi-billion dollar judgment for back wages, interest and penalties. I figure each Uber driver will be due about $2500 for every month they drove for Uber. At the end of the all of the class action lawsuits this is going to the be result. 

Each day the Uber poverty wage program continues, then each day the judgment will be bigger and bigger. 

Uber can start to limit their liability by putting a sustainable fare schedule in place along with a tip option. The tip option costs them nothing and will reduce their exposure. Uber management are absolute fools for not seeing that if they do not do this that they are sealing their own fate, and possibly setting the executives up to be personally liable (as well as Uber being corporately liable) for this multi billion dollar judgment. 

What Uber management is doing is paving the way for the next group of TNC's that come along to have all of the business without the lawsuits and the learning curve.


----------



## Optimus Uber

ex-UberDM said:


> Hello All,
> 
> What can I say? It's been a great journey working @ Uber, but nothing last forever as you guys may already know; not even the promotions and raises that was promised months ago. I do not deal with drivers directly, but I sense the heat from CS reps daily and things are getting worst each day. I do not deal with Travis day to day, but I do sense that he is under tremendous pressure from the obvious group of people that is powering his company.
> 
> Before I leave, I wanted to confirm that we read this forum religiously and a lot of drivers opinions are on the dot and you guys are not alone.
> 
> Good luck.


I figured it out. You all saw that I quit last week and your just following my lead. I get it. It's ok. Not only do the drivers follow me, but the employees follow me as well. It's coz I'm a trend setter


----------



## Huberis

ex-UberDM said:


> This is correct. Not too many believe this, but way too much negativity coming from all sides (driver/investors/staff/DA office/Media) is not healthy for any business or partnership of ANY kind.


I am more concerned with a focus on reality and the truth. Whether something is negative or not within this context is going to be rather subjective, a matter of perspective.

The TNC industry is not equipped to acknowledge meaningful criticism. To openly acknowledge criticism as having merit, is to risk paralysis for the natural progression of the TNC industry. The industry must grow exponentially or not at all. It is a binary world, disruption demands that.

Rather than focus on negativity. Consider how Uber in particular responds to any kind of criticism. Criticism is a door they will not open. They don't compromise or work with people. The resulting stalemate is expressed in degrees of negativity.

Rather than negativity, "self centered behavior" might be a better fit.


----------



## Ubernice

ex-UberDM said:


> This is correct. Not too many believe this, but way too much negativity coming from all sides (driver/investors/staff/DA office/Media) is not healthy for any business or partnership of ANY kind.


I got news for you guys, uber is stronger than ever; and like any othersctivitie in life is not for everyone only the best would remain and would growth along with uber
Lmao


----------



## ORT

Ubernice said:


> I got news for you guys, uber is stronger than ever; and like any othersctivitie in life is not for everyone only the best would remain and would growth along with uber
> Lmao


Is this TK, LOL.


----------



## ex-UberDM

Adbam said:


> Did you find another job or are leaving cause u can't handle it? How many people are quiting?


Yes of course. I am leaving because I want to climb that corporate ladder. A lot of us jumped ship to work for Uber Corporate because we felt there were so many opportunities to pursue within the company since it was growing so rapidly year after year...


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

ex-UberDM said:


> With the data and complaints we see daily - I just don't want to put all that wear and tear that WILL happen on my cars for the current rate/mile. Very rare will you find a corporate employee from Uber actually drive UberX. We probably do it to kiss asses internally but never for the money.


In the next 2 years most of these uberx drivers will see the fruit of their labor and it won't be good.


----------



## chi1cabby

Hi ex-UberDM, welcome to the Forum!

Could you please indicate for which Market or Region were you an Uber DM?

I follow Uber developments as closely as anyone out there. There are a few metrics that would help in understanding the real state of Uber at this moment. Could you please shed some light on these, if possible:

1) *The Krueger Hall Report* (released Jan 2015) said that in Oct 2014, UberX Drivers earned an Avg ~$16.50/Hour before expenses in Uber's 20 biggest markets. But that was before Jan 2015 & subsequent Rate Cuts. What are the current Driver Earnings/Hour nationally or specifically in your Region or Market?

2) What is Uber's *Driver Churn Rate? *In other words, how many Drivers choose to become *Inactive Drivers**?*

3) What is the cost of signing up a new Driver?

4) Was your *Market Cash Flow positive*?

Thank you!


----------



## UberHammer

Ubernice said:


> I got news for you guys, uber is stronger than ever; and like any othersctivitie in life is not for everyone only the best would remain and would growth along with uber
> Lmao


Unless the model changes, only the financially desperate will remain. The stronger can find better compensation elsewhere.


----------



## LAuberX

What is the current problem(s) uber is having that involves the district attorney you mentioned?


----------



## ORT

I just found this article, not that it means anything, as this has become the norm in Silicon Valley, everyone looking to cash out on some huge IPO, more returns than working for some bank. To me they are all one and the same. Any thoughts.

http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSKBN0TE0E820151125


----------



## MoneyUber4

House of cards is falling.....
I bet you that those executive of Goldman Sach are moving in Uber to take position before the fall out.
Sharks demand to be in the company to protect their investments. It is not an accident. 
Sharks are moving in for the kill. Rip what ever is left of Uber and their data bank of information.


----------



## Ubernice

MoneyUber4 said:


> House of cards is falling.....
> I bet you that those executive of Goldman Sack are moving in Uber to take position before the fall out.
> Sharks demand to be in the company to protect their investments. It is not an accident.
> Sharks are moving in for the kill. Rip what ever is left of Uber and their data bank of information.


What you talking about? 
Uber is not public yet; still don't have a symbol in the stock market
I believe uber is a great value company and the executives are waiting the mature period to introduce the IPO


----------



## ORT

Ubernice said:


> What you talking about?
> Uber is not public yet; still don't have a symbol in the stock market
> I believe uber is a great value company and the executives are waiting the mature period to introduce the IPO


Is that you TK.


----------



## observer

MoneyUber4 said:


> House of cards is falling.....
> I bet you that those executive of Goldman Sack are moving in Uber to take position before the fall out.
> Sharks demand to be in the company to protect their investments. It is not an accident.
> Sharks are moving in for the kill. Rip what ever is left of Uber and their data bank of information.


Uber is probably unable to raise more funds through Goldman Sachs.

Goldman has probably started to realize their duty is to their investors, not Uber. They may be rethinking what could happen to them if Ubers valuation is not realistic.

All the middle managers hired by Uber have clients that can be milked for more money.

Uber is just cutting out the middle man since they already got as much as they could get from Goldman Sachs.


----------



## Vanstaal

Goldman Sachs has invested 1.6 billion Dollars in Uber. Something is definitely going on behind the curtain. Could it be that GM wants to recoup its money by sending some of its staff there?


----------



## ex-UberDM

Just wait and see - pretty soon Uber will have employees from all sort of firms "joining" the force. Perhaps it could be a good thing for drivers and investors which will build a healthy environment at the office. Remember when Facebook blew up and investors wanted to turn Mark into a puppet? Mark didn't let that happened and stood strong till this very day. Facebook wasn't a fluke, it just had some of it's numbers down, but Mark and the team were able to weathered the storm.


----------



## ex-UberDM

LAuberX said:


> What is the current problem(s) uber is having that involves the district attorney you mentioned?


Too big to fail? Not likely. Not keeping your promises, raises, and promotions etc with your internal staff is also a dangerous move. Uber's privacy has gotten somewhat better than before. Before 2015, even a regular CS can see how much CC was charged, chargebacks, etc. Aside from all the obvious that you/guys may already know; keep using those investment money to pay off law enforcement officials and your days will come. Uber is and will write a big fat check to the state of California very soon. Just wait and see


----------



## ORT

ex-UberDM said:


> Just wait and see - pretty soon Uber will have employees from all sort of firms "joining" the force. Perhaps it could be a good thing for drivers and investors which will build a healthy environment at the office. Remember when Facebook blew up and investors wanted to turn Mark into a puppet? Mark didn't let that happened and stood strong till this very day. Facebook wasn't a fluke, it just had some of it's numbers down, but Mark and the team were able to weathered the storm.


Uber is NOT Facebook, Facebook makes it's money from advertising and media, Uber without the drivers is valued at ZERO, they are two completely different corporations.


----------



## observer

ex-UberDM said:


> Just wait and see - pretty soon Uber will have employees from all sort of firms "joining" the force. Perhaps it could be a good thing for drivers and investors which will build a healthy environment at the office. Remember when Facebook blew up and investors wanted to turn Mark into a puppet? Mark didn't let that happened and stood strong till this very day. Facebook wasn't a fluke, it just had some of it's numbers down, but Mark and the team were able to weathered the storm.


Mark didn't let that happen because of the way he structured his IPO. He kept all the power to himself.


----------



## Vanstaal

The spine of Uber is nothing less but investors. Just picture kids in the backseat of your car yelling every minute "are we there yet!?"


----------



## MoneyUber4

Ubernice said:


> What you talking about?
> Uber is not public yet; still don't have a symbol in the stock market
> I believe uber is a great value company and the executives are waiting the mature period to introduce the IPO


You don't have to be public company to accept funds from an investor as Goldman Sach, they are shark 1 in the USA.


----------



## Optimus Uber

ex-UberDM said:


> Just wait and see - pretty soon Uber will have employees from all sort of firms "joining" the force. Perhaps it could be a good thing for drivers and investors which will build a healthy environment at the office. Remember when Facebook blew up and investors wanted to turn Mark into a puppet? Mark didn't let that happened and stood strong till this very day. Facebook wasn't a fluke, it just had some of it's numbers down, but Mark and the team were able to weathered the storm.


Most likely the 'employees' that will be joining from all the firms will be from the investors that have had enough of the way Travis is running things. They will be joining to keep a closer eye on their investments and to formulate a way for Travis' exit. I honestly think Travis' days are numbered. Uber won't IPO because they would have to disclose numbers. The numbers that have been leaked in the past are atrocious. They prove Travis isn't fit to run Uber. Anyone that is coming on board at corporate level is there for one main reason. To get their money back that Travis has squandered.


----------



## Optimus Uber

ex-UberDM said:


> Yes of course. I am leaving because I want to climb that corporate ladder. A lot of us jumped ship to work for Uber Corporate because we felt there were so many opportunities to pursue within the company since it was growing so rapidly year after year...


You are leaving your job here in the West Division and going to Uber corporate?


----------



## ex-UberDM

No, I was in corporate, but couldn't move up any further so I apply elsewhere.

Too much has been said on here, nothing is new. A lot of heat from drivers and investors that's for sure, but you guys have to understand that Uber operates like those Payday Loan companies. Just think about it... It's nothing but a Payday company wrap around the whole idea of pushing a button to get a ride. I can't get into it too much, but those that understand will, and I can't control those that can't. But here's something all drivers should do; 1. keep track of all miles 2.keep track of bluebook kelly car value. 3. keep track of all expenses towards your car... at least 2+ years into - you can see the bold figures of how much you really make driving full time.

My advice for all drivers, especially those that drive full time, get two phones, don't do this on one phone. We know about it... ONLY drive when it's surging, why? That's when the system dictate the market dollar/mile. Striking and crying won't do a thing for you guys. The more rides on surge will help increase the market $/mile. If the system sees that drivers are driving for 00.90 cents per mile then there's nothing to report and discuss at meetings. Beat the system smart and clever... striking and holding up signs won't help...


----------



## UberGNVPartner

ex-UberDM said:


> My advice for all drivers, especially those that drive full time, get two phones, don't do this on one phone.


Why do you reccomend two phones?


----------



## Nuke

ex-UberDM said:


> If the system sees that drivers are driving for 00.90 cents per mile then there's nothing to report and discuss at meetings. Beat the system smart and clever...


This is Golden Advice right here. Moderators make this a sticky quote.


----------



## haji

Same question why 2 phones ? does uber know the identity of drivers on this forum ?


----------



## ex-UberDM

haji said:


> Same question why 2 phones ? does uber know the identity of drivers on this forum ?


It is well covered on this forum. A lot of drivers are very very smart and clever... Uber keep track of everything, and deactivate for any reason. how many times a user login and out (partner vs drivers app) from one imei... Do what is most safe for your life with uber, but unless you have to don't drive if it's not surging if you want to bring the rates up.

Not all, some, but we don't really care who's who. We're on this forum to figure out which current and ex employees are spilling dirt at most, nothing in regards to the drivers. If you're a driver already, we only watch the ratio of those that drive surges vs rides that are under a dollar per mile. Trust me, if uber can push it to 10 cents per mile, the system/uber will... It's done and all calculated automatically... after all, it is a tech company. Only way is to voice your opinion by driving at the price you guys want. If 90% of the trips are NON-SURGE, then why the hell would Uber raise the price for?


----------



## ex-UberDM

observer said:


> Mark didn't let that happen because of the way he structured his IPO. He kept all the power to himself.


Power is great, but supporting cast is also important. Just like this forum, the Admin is nothing without us forum members... if he keep deleting our threads and ask us to pitty him in every post..... you know where this is heading...


----------



## ex-UberDM

ORT said:


> Uber is NOT Facebook, Facebook makes it's money from advertising and media, Uber without the drivers is valued at ZERO, they are too completely different corporations.


Really? Everything on here are just metaphors. Facebook users = Uber Drivers. Facebook advertisers = Uber Investors. Correlate however you want... Point here is Mark knows how to weather a rockin' ship - rather than coming up with Uber IceCream, UberEat, Uber Helicopter, UberPool, UberPool V2... can't wait for this check to be written out to California... this should be interesting....

While we're on this topic, do you guys know which investor gave Uber money that doesn't want money in return but something else instead?


----------



## chi1cabby

ex-UberDM said:


> We're on this forum to figure out which current and ex employees are spilling dirt at most, nothing in regards to the drivers.


And yet you yourself are here posting under the handle, ex-UberDM. 
Judging from the quality & content of your posts, I'd bet that you're an imposter.


----------



## ex-UberDM

chi1cabby said:


> And yet you yourself are here posting under the handle, ex-UberDM.
> Judging from the quality & content of your posts, I'd bet that you're an imposter.


Doesn't mater much for me. What's done is done. Am here not for points or a cookie from you or anyone else, but just to let some steam off and of course let some drivers here know that they are correct


----------



## Adbam

What did the investor want instead?


----------



## mcclearin

Unfortunately Uber started as a great concept. The owners, investors, etc are too greedy. Being lower then a cab is fine but they are so low that you have to bust your ass for minimum wage pay. Then they are taking 25% from drivers on top of the other fees they already take. Overall they take about 50% of the average fare. I see Uber as paving the way for rideshare, but they are losing good drivers because the only way you make money is on surge. The greed is what is going to destroy them. Eventually they will alienate any good drivers and will end up just being like the ********* companies. Uber used to be the place where you could make 90k now the only way to make that is to work 7 days a week because you need an average of 288 fares a week that is 41 a day, 7 days a week. And the 200 plus miles you put on your car each day to achieve that means you need a new car every two years. Another case of American greed and it will be Ubers downfall if they do not change their ways. Sent on phone so please excuse grammar and punctuation.


----------



## UberLaLa

ORT said:


> Uber is NOT Facebook, Facebook makes it's money from advertising and media, *Uber without the drivers is valued at ZERO*, they are too completely different corporations.


Yes and no...that's like saying Facebook is nothing without Users. And we all know there are just as many kids turning 13 to sign up for Facebook as there are newb drivers to sign up for Uber. Both Facebook & Uber rely upon the _trend of things_ and Uber will very possibly outlast Facebook, since it is harder to create a viable transportation company than a social network website.

Just sayin'...


----------



## ORT

UberLaLa said:


> Yes and no...that's like saying Facebook is nothing without Users. And we all know there just as many kids turning 13 to sign up for Facebook as there are newb drivers to sign up for Uber. Both Facebook & Uber rely upon the _trend of things_ and Uber will very possibly outlast Facebook, since it is harder to create a viable transportation company than a social network website.
> 
> Just sayin'...


Uber and viable transportation company, lol, you lost me there. 
First of, uber does not consider themselves a transportation company, they consider themselves a technology company, outsourcing their app for a fee to independent contractors to do Taxi/FHV work, at the same time more than half of these Uber drivers are not properly insured, so your post has no validity whatsoever.


----------



## UberLaLa

ORT said:


> Uber and viable transportation company, lol, you lost me there.
> First of, uber does not consider themselves a transportation company, they consider themselves a technology company, outsourcing their app for a fee to independent contractors to do Taxi/FHV work, at the same time more than half of these Uber drivers are not properly insured, so your post has no validity whatsoever.


You assume I am championing the Uber cause...I am not. Further, you are drinking their kool aid if you do not believe they *are* a transportation company. And when I write _viable_ I just mean it is disruptive enough to catch the wave of the current _trend._


----------



## ORT

UberLaLa said:


> You assume I am championing the Uber cause...I am not. Further, you are drinking their kool aid if you do not believe they *are* a transportation company. And when I write _viable_ I just mean it is disruptive enough to catch the wave of the current _trend._


Reading comprehension is essential. According to Uber they are a Technology Company, that's how they are able to circumvent many municipal and state laws, where have you been, we all know they are not a Technology Company, and the drivers are in no way shape or form doing any ridesharing.


----------



## Txchick

Ubernice said:


> I got news for you guys, uber is stronger than ever; and like any othersctivitie in life is not for everyone only the best would remain and would growth along with uber
> Lmao


How is Uber stronger?


----------



## ORT

Txchick said:


> How is Uber stronger?


He is an uber shill, don't pay him no mind.


----------



## UberLaLa

ORT said:


> Reading comprehension is essential. According to Uber they are a Technology Company, that's how they are able to circumvent many municipal and state laws, where have you been, we all know they are not a Technology Company, and the drivers are in no way shape or form doing any ridesharing.


Then you and I agree.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

ORT said:


> I just found this article, not that it means anything, as this has become the norm in Silicon Valley, everyone looking to cash out on some huge IPO, more returns than working for some bank. To me they are all one and the same. Any thoughts.
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSKBN0TE0E820151125


POST # 34/ORT: Bostonian Bison
Thanks You for this
Hyperlinked Reuters Article so.....SO!
ChockFull O' $ignificant Fact$ that even
St. Comity would tip his hat at your
"NewsMeister" efforts.

Please stay tuned in the "News" Forum
for that Day Upcoming and Soon, in which
chi1cabby will Post his NINE THOUSANTH
Hyperlinked News Thread.

UPNFers...please join me in Praising the
Altruistic AND Pedagogical Efforts of
Our #1 Notable and #[F]UberTaxi Pilot
chi1cabby.

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

chi1cabby said:


> And yet you yourself are here posting under the handle, ex-UberDM.
> Judging from the quality & content of your posts, I'd bet that you're an imposter.


POST # 55/chi1cabby: F I N A L L Y !
I was Just Waiting
to ask if Bostonian Bison was the ONLY
UPNF Member...here...on THIS THREAD...
that is in Utter Disbelief that the Purported
ex-UberDM is/was a District/Division
Manager with such A T R O C I O U S
LACK OF SKILLS in Written English.
If it is his 3rd or 4th Language, THAT
might explain it.

I smell a "Lookit ME!" Poseur.

Bison: chi1cabby...#1...for Good Reason!


----------



## UberBeemer

Bob Reynolds said:


> I hope Travis gets the message that I have been posting for months.
> 
> If Uber does not insure that the driver's make at least the minimum wage (after the vehicle expenses) then Uber is going to get hit will a multi-billion dollar judgment for back wages, interest and penalties. I figure each Uber driver will be due about $2500 for every month they drove for Uber. At the end of the all of the class action lawsuits this is going to the be result.
> 
> Each day the Uber poverty wage program continues, then each day the judgment will be bigger and bigger.
> 
> Uber can start to limit their liability by putting a sustainable fare schedule in place along with a tip option. The tip option costs them nothing and will reduce their exposure. Uber management are absolute fools for not seeing that if they do not do this that they are sealing their own fate, and possibly setting the executives up to be personally liable (as well as Uber being corporately liable) for this multi billion dollar judgment.
> 
> What Uber management is doing is paving the way for the next group of TNC's that come along to have all of the business without the lawsuits and the learning curve.


Bob, where do you get these ideas? The execs might lose their jobs but it's doubtful they'd suffer anything more than leaving with a golden parachute. And as far as these billions in class actions? You know who gets paid in class action lawsuits? Attorneys. Claimants usually get very small settlements. And as far as class action suits are concerned, not a lot of law firms want to deal with them, because they have to assume all the expenses and risks up front. All the company needs to do is file bankruptcy and poof! Nothing paid to claimants, but the attorneys fees get paid.


----------



## Bob Reynolds

UberBeemer said:


> Bob, where do you get these ideas? The execs might lose their jobs but it's doubtful they'd suffer anything more than leaving with a golden parachute. And as far as these billions in class actions? You know who gets paid in class action lawsuits? Attorneys. Claimants usually get very small settlements. And as far as class action suits are concerned, not a lot of law firms want to deal with them, because they have to assume all the expenses and risks up front. All the company needs to do is file bankruptcy and poof! Nothing paid to claimants, but the attorneys fees get paid.


Actually it is a bit different this time around. This really has nothing to do with the class action lawsuits other than those lawsuits will also help demonstrate that Uber drivers have not been making minimum wage.

The state(s) labor boards will be the ones to access the fines and penalties against Uber.

Once one state does it (like California) the rest will probably fall in line like dominos. The state labor boards can actually do this now if they decide that is what they want to do. They do not need to wait for the class action suits to wind their way through the courts. These fines and penalties CAN NOT be discharged in Bankruptcy and are not part of the class action suits. (It's like certain IRS penalties and interest) If the state(s) labor boards determine these acts were willful then the fines and penalties can also be accessed against the executives of the company.

On the class action side of things, if the class action suit is able to prove that Uber defrauded the drivers and they are able to obtain judgment then that type of judgment is not able to be discharged in Bankruptcy court.

Bottom line is that if I were a current Uber executive, I would want to make darn sure that the driver's are at least making the statutory minimum wage for state the driver is located in. If you dig deeper into this you will find the statutory minimum wage is the amount per hour after the vehicle expenses have been paid. The IRS has determined the vehicle expenses to be 57.5 cents per mile driven in 2015. The number does change each year.

What this means is that a Uber driver will calculate the miles driven while the app is on. (whether or not there is a passenger in the car). Multiply that number by 57.5 cents. Then deduct the net amount Uber pays the driver from that 57.5 cents total. Then divide that number by the number of hours driven.

For example lets say a driver drove 100 miles with a passenger and 100 miles without a passenger for a total number of 200 miles with the app on. That would be 200 X 57.5 cents = $115.00. Let's say you worked 8 hours and you drove 12 trips. Uber paid you a net of $150 for twelve trips. Since Uber says tips are not necessary, we don't have any tips. So you take the $150 net that Uber paid you and minus the $115.00 that the car cost you to drive. That would mean that you made $35 driving 8 hours for Uber. Divide the $35 by 8 hours and you made $4.37 an hour.

So here comes the labor board for the state of California and they look at this. The minimum wage in California is $9 an hour. You should have made at least $72. You only made $35. So the labor board decides that Uber owes you another $37 for this shift. The labor board also accesses penalties and interest because they want to discourage companies from doing this.

Just for your additional information here is an article that talks about what happens when companies misclassify workers as independent contractors to avoid paying minimum wages and overtime.

http://www.accountingweb.com/aa/standards/employers-paying-the-penalty-for-wage-and-hour-violations


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Bob Reynolds said:


> Actually it is a bit different this time around. This really has nothing to do with the class action lawsuits other than those lawsuits will also help demonstrate that Uber drivers have not been making minimum wage.
> 
> The state(s) labor boards will be the ones to access the fines and penalties against Uber.
> 
> Once one state does it (like California) the rest will probably fall in line like dominos. The state labor boards can actually do this now if they decide that is what they want to do. They do not need to wait for the class action suits to wind their way through the courts. These fines and penalties CAN NOT be discharged in Bankruptcy and are not part of the class action suits. (It's like certain IRS penalties and interest) If the state(s) labor boards determine these acts were willful then the fines and penalties can also be accessed against the executives of the company.
> 
> On the class action side of things, if the class action suit is able to prove that Uber defrauded the drivers and they are able to obtain judgment then that type of judgment is not able to be discharged in Bankruptcy court.
> 
> Bottom line is that if I were a current Uber executive, I would want to make darn sure that the driver's are at least making the statutory minimum wage for state the driver is located in. If you dig deeper into this you will find the statutory minimum wage is the amount per hour after the vehicle expenses have been paid. The IRS has determined the vehicle expenses to be 57.5 cents per mile driven in 2015. The number do change each year.
> 
> What this means is that a Uber driver will calculate the miles driven while the app is on. (whether or not there is a passenger in the car). Multiply that number by 57.5 cents. Then deduct the net amount Uber pays the driver from that 57.5 cents total. Then divide that number by the number of hours driven.
> 
> For example lets say a driver drove 100 miles with a passenger and 100 miles without a passenger for a total number of 200 miles with the app on. That would be 200 X 57.5 cents = $115.00. Let's say you worked 8 hours and you drove 12 trips. Uber paid you a net of $150 for twelve trips. Since Uber says tips are not necessary, we don't have any tips. So you take the $150 net that Uber paid you and minus the $115.00 that the car cost you to drive. That would mean that you made $35 driving 8 hours for Uber. Divide the $35 by 8 hours and you made $4.37 an hour.
> 
> So here comes the labor board for the state of California and they look at this. The minimum wage in California is $9 an hour. You should have made at least $72. You only made $35. So the labor board decides that Uber owes you another $37 for this shift. The labor board also accesses penalties and interest because they want to discourage companies from doing this.
> 
> Just for your additional information here is an article that talks about what happens when companies misclassify workers as independent contractors to avoid paying minimum wages and overtime.
> 
> http://www.accountingweb.com/aa/standards/employers-paying-the-penalty-for-wage-and-hour-violations


POST # 70/Bob Reynolds: Thanks for
this detailed info
AND the Hyperlinked Website with de-
tails on Wage and Hour Violations.

At this point, it looks like Travis will
be PRAYING for the Relief that can
ONLY come from an Isis Assassin......
or his Own BiPolar Hand.

Bison: HELL is not Harsh Enough 
...........for Tricky Kakanicky.


----------



## PoorBasterd

ex-UberDM said:


> While we're on this topic, do you guys know which investor gave Uber money that doesn't want money in return but something else instead?


Would that be Spotify?


----------



## UberBeemer

ex-UberDM said:


> Hello All,
> 
> What can I say? It's been a great journey working @ Uber, but nothing last forever as you guys may already know; not even the promotions and raises that was promised months ago. I do not deal with drivers directly, but I sense the heat from CS reps daily and things are getting worst each day. I do not deal with Travis day to day, but I do sense that he is under tremendous pressure from the obvious group of people that is powering his company.
> 
> Before I leave, I wanted to confirm that we read this forum religiously and a lot of drivers opinions are on the dot and you guys are not alone.
> 
> Good luck.


How about you post TK's email address here? Wouldn't that be fun.


----------



## chi1cabby

UberBeemer said:


> TK's email address


*[email protected]*


----------



## PoorBasterd

UberBeemer said:


> How about you post TK's email address here? Wouldn't that be fun.





chi1cabby said:


> *[email protected]*
> 
> View attachment 18936


I'll sign up his email address with all the penis enlargement stuff vendors. I'm sure he'll appreciate that.


----------



## chi1cabby

PoorBasterd said:


> I'll sign up his email address with all the penis enlargement stuff vendors. I'm sure he'll appreciate that.


I'm sure he'll appreciate it!
#TeenieWeeniePenie!


----------



## run26912

Bob Reynolds said:


> Actually it is a bit different this time around. This really has nothing to do with the class action lawsuits other than those lawsuits will also help demonstrate that Uber drivers have not been making minimum wage.
> 
> The state(s) labor boards will be the ones to access the fines and penalties against Uber.
> 
> Once one state does it (like California) the rest will probably fall in line like dominos. The state labor boards can actually do this now if they decide that is what they want to do. They do not need to wait for the class action suits to wind their way through the courts. These fines and penalties CAN NOT be discharged in Bankruptcy and are not part of the class action suits. (It's like certain IRS penalties and interest) If the state(s) labor boards determine these acts were willful then the fines and penalties can also be accessed against the executives of the company.
> 
> On the class action side of things, if the class action suit is able to prove that Uber defrauded the drivers and they are able to obtain judgment then that type of judgment is not able to be discharged in Bankruptcy court.
> 
> Bottom line is that if I were a current Uber executive, I would want to make darn sure that the driver's are at least making the statutory minimum wage for state the driver is located in. If you dig deeper into this you will find the statutory minimum wage is the amount per hour after the vehicle expenses have been paid. The IRS has determined the vehicle expenses to be 57.5 cents per mile driven in 2015. The number does change each year.
> 
> What this means is that a Uber driver will calculate the miles driven while the app is on. (whether or not there is a passenger in the car). Multiply that number by 57.5 cents. Then deduct the net amount Uber pays the driver from that 57.5 cents total. Then divide that number by the number of hours driven.
> 
> For example lets say a driver drove 100 miles with a passenger and 100 miles without a passenger for a total number of 200 miles with the app on. That would be 200 X 57.5 cents = $115.00. Let's say you worked 8 hours and you drove 12 trips. Uber paid you a net of $150 for twelve trips. Since Uber says tips are not necessary, we don't have any tips. So you take the $150 net that Uber paid you and minus the $115.00 that the car cost you to drive. That would mean that you made $35 driving 8 hours for Uber. Divide the $35 by 8 hours and you made $4.37 an hour.
> 
> So here comes the labor board for the state of California and they look at this. The minimum wage in California is $9 an hour. You should have made at least $72. You only made $35. So the labor board decides that Uber owes you another $37 for this shift. The labor board also accesses penalties and interest because they want to discourage companies from doing this.
> 
> Just for your additional information here is an article that talks about what happens when companies misclassify workers as independent contractors to avoid paying minimum wages and overtime.
> 
> http://www.accountingweb.com/aa/standards/employers-paying-the-penalty-for-wage-and-hour-violations


AWESOME POST!!!! THANK YOU SIR!

BONG!!!


----------



## veblenrules

ex-UberDM said:


> Too big to fail? Not likely. Not keeping your promises, raises, and promotions etc with your internal staff is also a dangerous move. Uber's privacy has gotten somewhat better than before. Before 2015, even a regular CS can see how much CC was charged, chargebacks, etc. Aside from all the obvious that you/guys may already know; keep using those investment money to pay off law enforcement officials and your days will come. Uber is and will write a big fat check to the state of California very soon. Just wait and see


UberX makes a lot of sense if viewed as a holding action until the development of a viable self driving car. Then it's Ahma see ya later. As long as there are warm bodies behind the wheel of UberX cars in adequate numbers to provide prompt and cheap transportation in its markets, Uber is happy to be operating the Pony Express until the telegraph (read self driving car) comes along. Saturation of markets with available cars is part of the Uber business model. If for some reason they run out of suckers, they'll either raise the rates or increase the driver commission. So far they've been getting away with their scam. P.T. Barnum's statue should be in the lobby of Uber HQ.


----------



## run26912

veblenrules said:


> UberX makes a lot of sense if viewed as a holding action until the development of a viable self driving car. Then it's Ahma see ya later. As long as there are warm bodies behind the wheel of UberX cars in adequate numbers to provide prompt and cheap transportation in its markets, Uber is happy to be operating the Pony Express until the telegraph (read self driving car) comes along. Saturation of markets with available cars is part of the Uber business model. If for some reason they run out of suckers, they'll either raise the rates or increase the driver commission. So far they've been getting away with their scam. P.T. Barnum's statue should be in the lobby of Uber HQ.


Driverless cars? Muhahaha. Keep dreaming. With all the sh*tty drivers on the road. Unless those things ride on RAILS, we more likely to see an asteroid hit earth before that happens.

Uber cornered themselves with the constant rate cuts and they will LOSE CUSTOMERS if they hike the fares back up. It's a race to the bottom. Anchors away!!!

BONG!!!!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

Optimus Uber said:


> Do they know the real name of Optimus Uber or am I still a mystery?


And Bingo OU....you nailed the narcissist tag with this one Mi Amigo!! It really is all about you. Well done Sir.

Jk, lol. I actually have the same question. Going shopping this afternoon, wondering if I need to get more tin foil...does Uber investigate UPNers to see if they can ID us??


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

Bob Reynolds said:


> I hope Travis gets the message that I have been posting for months.
> 
> If Uber does not insure that the driver's make at least the minimum wage (after the vehicle expenses) then Uber is going to get hit will a multi-billion dollar judgment for back wages, interest and penalties. I figure each Uber driver will be due about $2500 for every month they drove for Uber. At the end of the all of the class action lawsuits this is going to the be result.
> 
> Each day the Uber poverty wage program continues, then each day the judgment will be bigger and bigger.
> 
> Uber can start to limit their liability by putting a sustainable fare schedule in place along with a tip option. The tip option costs them nothing and will reduce their exposure. Uber management are absolute fools for not seeing that if they do not do this that they are sealing their own fate, and possibly setting the executives up to be personally liable (as well as Uber being corporately liable) for this multi billion dollar judgment.
> 
> What Uber management is doing is paving the way for the next group of TNC's that come along to have all of the business without the lawsuits and the learning curve.


This exactly. "First man in the door " syndrome writ large. Travis is being played the fool. Only question is if his ego prevents him from seeing it or if he has built himself a cozy escape pod.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

ORT said:


> Uber is NOT Facebook, Facebook makes it's money from advertising and media, Uber without the drivers is valued at ZERO, they are two completely different corporations.


But, but, but....I thought they are BOTH Technology Companies. LMFAO. How can GUber not be worth 20x sales?? This thing is swirling the drain as we speak. Time the world flushed this giant steaming turd!!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

Optimus Uber said:


> Most likely the 'employees' that will be joining from all the firms will be from the investors that have had enough of the way Travis is running things. They will be joining to keep a closer eye on their investments and to formulate a way for Travis' exit. I honestly think Travis' days are numbered. Uber won't IPO because they would have to disclose numbers. The numbers that have been leaked in the past are atrocious. They prove Travis isn't fit to run Uber. Anyone that is coming on board at corporate level is there for one main reason. To get their money back that Travis has squandered.


Agreed. But dat money is gone boo. Poof. Vanished. Hasta luego. Etherized. And GUber has no assets. Except a useless database.

Which every other company already has because all GUber's customers are the exact same peeps that already use twiddle, fartbook and amazone and all the other silicon valley wunderkinds. At the coming fire sale, that data is worth $.05 on the dolla it cost GUber's investors to attain.

All these "new employees" aren't seeking their cash back. They already know it's gone. They're looking for places to bury the bodies and figure out who's getting indicted.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

Bob Reynolds said:


> Actually it is a bit different this time around. This really has nothing to do with the class action lawsuits other than those lawsuits will also help demonstrate that Uber drivers have not been making minimum wage.
> 
> The state(s) labor boards will be the ones to access the fines and penalties against Uber.
> 
> Once one state does it (like California) the rest will probably fall in line like dominos. The state labor boards can actually do this now if they decide that is what they want to do. They do not need to wait for the class action suits to wind their way through the courts. These fines and penalties CAN NOT be discharged in Bankruptcy and are not part of the class action suits. (It's like certain IRS penalties and interest) If the state(s) labor boards determine these acts were willful then the fines and penalties can also be accessed against the executives of the company.
> 
> On the class action side of things, if the class action suit is able to prove that Uber defrauded the drivers and they are able to obtain judgment then that type of judgment is not able to be discharged in Bankruptcy court.
> 
> Bottom line is that if I were a current Uber executive, I would want to make darn sure that the driver's are at least making the statutory minimum wage for state the driver is located in. If you dig deeper into this you will find the statutory minimum wage is the amount per hour after the vehicle expenses have been paid. The IRS has determined the vehicle expenses to be 57.5 cents per mile driven in 2015. The number does change each year.
> 
> What this means is that a Uber driver will calculate the miles driven while the app is on. (whether or not there is a passenger in the car). Multiply that number by 57.5 cents. Then deduct the net amount Uber pays the driver from that 57.5 cents total. Then divide that number by the number of hours driven.
> 
> For example lets say a driver drove 100 miles with a passenger and 100 miles without a passenger for a total number of 200 miles with the app on. That would be 200 X 57.5 cents = $115.00. Let's say you worked 8 hours and you drove 12 trips. Uber paid you a net of $150 for twelve trips. Since Uber says tips are not necessary, we don't have any tips. So you take the $150 net that Uber paid you and minus the $115.00 that the car cost you to drive. That would mean that you made $35 driving 8 hours for Uber. Divide the $35 by 8 hours and you made $4.37 an hour.
> 
> So here comes the labor board for the state of California and they look at this. The minimum wage in California is $9 an hour. You should have made at least $72. You only made $35. So the labor board decides that Uber owes you another $37 for this shift. The labor board also accesses penalties and interest because they want to discourage companies from doing this.
> 
> Just for your additional information here is an article that talks about what happens when companies misclassify workers as independent contractors to avoid paying minimum wages and overtime.
> 
> http://www.accountingweb.com/aa/standards/employers-paying-the-penalty-for-wage-and-hour-violations


BINGO. Thank you sir. Post of the Year Nomination. Denial is not just a river in Egypt!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 70/Bob Reynolds: Thanks for
> this detailed info
> AND the Hyperlinked Website with de-
> tails on Wage and Hour Violations.
> 
> At this point, it looks like Travis will
> be PRAYING for the Relief that can
> ONLY come from an Isis Assassin......
> or his Own BiPolar Hand.
> 
> Bison: HELL is not Harsh Enough
> ...........for Tricky Kakanicky.


Stripes or solids? Jumpsuit that is. I'm thinking solid orange for Travie but maybe the OG black and white stripes. IDK, let's open it up to a vote...


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

PoorBasterd said:


> Would that be Spotify?


My guess would be Elon. How can you prove your point though? Is there a record available?


----------



## UberHammer

Bob Reynolds said:


> http://www.accountingweb.com/aa/standards/employers-paying-the-penalty-for-wage-and-hour-violations


From the link:

*Classify employees properly* - Determining who is eligible for overtime isn't always straightforward. In the International Detective & Protective Services case, Judge Kendall pointed to several factors that employers need to consider when deciding if workers are employees or independent contractors, including: control over the manner and method employees work, opportunities for profit or loss, investment in equipment, special skills of workers, permanency of the relationships, and *whether services provided by workers were an integral part of the business*.​
The bolded and underlined is where Uber has clearly misclassified the drivers as independent contractors. Without the drivers, Uber is nothing.

The Department of Labor also issued this statement in July of this year (source: http://www.dol.gov/whd/workers/Misclassification/AI-2015_1.htm):

In order to make the determination whether a worker is an employee or an independent contractor under the FLSA, courts use the multi-factorial "economic realities" test, which focuses on whether the worker is economically dependent on the employer or in business for him or herself.2* A worker who is economically dependent on an employer is suffered or permitted to work by the employer.* Thus, applying the economic realities test in view of the expansive definition of "employ" under the Act, most workers are employees under the FLSA. The application of the economic realities factors must be consistent with the broad "suffer or permit to work" standard of the FLSA.​The bolded and underlined says if Uber is a driver's primary source of income, then the driver is NOT independent of the company. They are NOT in business for themselves.

These two critical aspects that courts use to determine classification have me 99% sure Uber is going to LOSE the employment lawsuits. It would not shock me at all that what the original poster is insinuating is going on internally is because the entire Uber business model is about to be turned upside down because of the ruling of the lawsuits that are coming.

I don't feel bad at all for the investors, as this was a risk that was known for quite a while. But yes, if I was an investor I'd be livid right now and rocking the boat in a way that best suits my situation in the financial implosion that is about to unfold.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

Everyone, ssssshhhhush for a minute and listen...I can't tell if the music is still playing. Can anyone else hear it? Best find a chair muy pronto!


----------



## Bob Reynolds

It's not too late for Uber to do something. They just need to adjust their prices to make sure that the drivers are paid at least the minimum wage and provide the revenue so that Uber can cover the other EMPLOYEE expenses that all other employers have to pay in the United States. Third world wages are just not permitted in this country. 

The days of $5 Uber rides are coming to an end. (Sooner rather than later) Uber can either get with the program or get hit with a multi billion dollar judgment.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

You mean this music?






^ Scene of a meeting between Travis and State of California Dept of Labor.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

chi1cabby said:


> I'm sure he'll appreciate it!
> #TeenieWeeniePenie!


POST # 75/chi1cabby: CHEEKY MONKEY!
To witness your
Rarely Displayed Humor is a Delight.

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!

BTW: Don't forget that T.K. also suffers 
▪¤▪¤▪from"Micro-Nadularity-Syndrome".


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> But, but, but....I thought they are BOTH Technology Companies. LMFAO. How can GUber not be worth 20x sales?? This thing is swirling the drain as we speak. Time the world flushed this giant steaming turd!!


POST#81/Wil_Iam_Fuber'd: W H E R E
did you come up
with $2.5 to $3.5 Billion in "Sales" for
Evil Incarnate AntiPersonnel LLC ?

Bison: I'm NOT THAT bad at Math!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Agreed. But dat money is gone boo. Poof. Vanished. Hasta luego. Etherized. And GUber has no assets. Except a useless database.
> 
> Which every other company already has because all GUber's customers are the exact same peeps that already use twiddle, fartbook and amazone and all the other silicon valley wunderkinds. At the coming fire sale, that data is worth $.05 on the dolla it cost GUber's investors to attain.
> 
> All these "new employees" aren't seeking their cash back. They already know it's gone. They're looking for places to bury the bodies and figure out who's getting indicted.


POST#82/Wil_Iam_Fuber'd: 
CHORTLE !
If I were a "Tiny Helmet-
Endorsing Rodent" I would H A S T E N to
Copyright the Aforementioned:

☆ #Twiddle
☆ #Fartbook
☆ #Amazone

Nothing like In$urance for the Upcoming
"Rainy Days"!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Stripes or solids? Jumpsuit that is. I'm thinking solid orange for Travie but maybe the OG black and white stripes. IDK, let's open it up to a vote...


POST # 84/Wil_Iam_Fuber'd: Chef Haber-
dasher is shouting
from the Kitchen....what's that?..O.K....I'll
Post Your "Notable" Recommendation!
Jeepers! Chef "Short Tempered"......

Anyway....WE...me and the Chef would
like to go, On the Record, with "Maricopa
County Pink"  for the Kakanicky Jumpsuit.

Why "Pink"? B e c a u s e, it matches the
Emperor's Exquisitely Ayn-Randian-Scen-
ted  Sphincter, of course. Unfortunately,
any Incarcerated Would-be Defilers of
that Sacred  Space, will 1st have to Extract
Troglodyte Travis' Cranium!

Bison: Ah....the Possibilities


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

UberHammer said:


> From the link:
> 
> *Classify employees properly* - Determining who is eligible for overtime isn't always straightforward. In the International Detective & Protective Services case, Judge Kendall pointed to several factors that employers need to consider when deciding if workers are employees or independent contractors, including: control over the manner and method employees work, opportunities for profit or loss, investment in equipment, special skills of workers, permanency of the relationships, and *whether services provided by workers were an integral part of the business*.​
> The bolded and underlined is where Uber has clearly misclassified the drivers as independent contractors. Without the drivers, Uber is nothing.
> 
> The Department of Labor also issued this statement in July of this year (source: http://www.dol.gov/whd/workers/Misclassification/AI-2015_1.htm):
> 
> In order to make the determination whether a worker is an employee or an independent contractor under the FLSA, courts use the multi-factorial "economic realities" test, which focuses on whether the worker is economically dependent on the employer or in business for him or herself.2* A worker who is economically dependent on an employer is suffered or permitted to work by the employer.* Thus, applying the economic realities test in view of the expansive definition of "employ" under the Act, most workers are employees under the FLSA. The application of the economic realities factors must be consistent with the broad "suffer or permit to work" standard of the FLSA.​The bolded and underlined says if Uber is a driver's primary source of income, then the driver is NOT independent of the company. They are NOT in business for themselves.
> 
> These two critical aspects that courts use to determine classification have me 99% sure Uber is going to LOSE the employment lawsuits. It would not shock me at all that what the original poster is insinuating is going on internally is because the entire Uber business model is about to be turned upside down because of the ruling of the lawsuits that are coming.
> 
> I don't feel bad at all for the investors, as this was a risk that was known for quite a while. But yes, if I was an investor I'd be livid right now and rocking the boat in a way that best suits my situation in the financial implosion that is about to unfold.


POST # 86/UberHammer: A L W A Y S
a Good Thing when
YOU Post! Travis has been Wildly Waving
his Middle Fingers at the Olde$t, Longe$t-
$tanding Loan$hark/Collection$ Agent
with Penitentiary Power$.

Whad'daya think? T.K. in Pink?
Sheriff Joe.....make it "So" !

Bison: Hoping Chef Haberdasher shifts
▪¤▪¤▪¤▪ into "Dasher Mode"!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

BaitNSwitch said:


> You mean this music?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Scene of a meeting between Travis and State of California Dept of Labor.


POST # 89/BaitNSwitch: G U F F A W !
"Laughter is the
Best Medicine." I feel better already!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST#81/Wil_Iam_Fuber'd: W H E R E
> did you come up
> with $2.5 to $3.5 Billion in "Sales" for
> Evil Incarnate AntiPersonnel LLC ?
> 
> Bison: I'm NOT THAT bad at Math!


Just a swag...using Uber Speak of course revenues to them would be the total of fares invoiced instead of the more accurate "net revenues". Here's a source:
http://www.businessinsider.com/ubers-revenue-profit-and-loss-2015-8.
More so I am making the rhetorical point concerning their nonsensical business model.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 86/UberHammer: A L W A Y S
> a Good Thing when
> YOU Post! Travis has been Wildly Waving
> his Middle Fingers at the Olde$t, Longe$t-
> $tanding Loan$hark/Collection$ Agent
> with Penitentiary Power$.
> 
> Whad'daya think? T.K. in Pink?
> Sheriff Joe.....make it "So" !
> 
> Bison: Hoping Chef Haberdasher shifts
> ▪¤▪¤▪¤▪ into "Dasher Mode"!


How about "TK takin' it in the Pink!" And I'll drink to that. Course I drink to just about anything these days so not really much of an endorsement that.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

BaitNSwitch said:


> You mean this music?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Scene of a meeting between Travis and State of California Dept of Labor.


Lol, hilarious. But I was thinking more like the band playing during the ill fated Titanic evacuation...


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Just a swag...using Uber Speak of course revenues to them would be the total of fares invoiced instead of the more accurate "net revenues". Here's a source:
> http://www.businessinsider.com/ubers-revenue-profit-and-loss-2015-8.
> More so I am making the rhetorical point concerning their nonsensical business model.


POST # 96/Wil_Iam_Fuber'd: Normally
I'd Thank You for
the Hyperlinked News Article, and remind
The Faithful of the Importance of Every-
Capable-Member "tipping their hat" to
St. Comity of Chicago for his 18 month
Marathon of "NewsMeister"ing.

Thank You chi1cabby, AGAIN!
Sorry, Wil_Iam_Fuber'd , I have Total
Disrespect for the Fluffer Services that
Maya Kosoff renders to [T]RuthlessLeader.
To call it Journalism, is to Denigrate REAL
NEWSPEOPLE. Furthermore, to Define
her Fawning Attentions to Emperor @$$-
hat, try Hero Worship bordering on
Outright Idolatry. The Kult of Kakanicky
has Maya Kosoff as Adoring Acolyte.

Bison: Why is Casuale Haberdasher 
▪¤▪¤▪¤▪ dry-heaving ? WTF?!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> How about "TK takin' it in the Pink!" And I'll drink to that. Course I drink to just about anything these days so not really much of an endorsement that.


POST # 97/Wil_Iam_Fuber'd: Yes, it will
be a Joyous Day in
Maricopa County when "T.K. in Pink"
gets "Two in the [Rhymes w/Think]".

Bison: Good Times!


----------



## Realityshark

All this talk about minimum wage. Are there that many of you still driving for less than minimum wage? If so, what's wrong with you?

Uber going down the toilet. Uber getting sued. Uber screwing their investors. TK is Satan. What does any of this matter to you as an individual? If you haven't figured out a way to make decent money driving for Uber, why drive? For me, the good days are long gone. There are a few areas and times that I can drive and make close to 20 per hour. These have become few and far between. At the end of the week, I seldom drive more than 10 hours anymore.
Many weeks I don't even log on. There are some months that I only do a couple rides just to keep from being deactivated.

I don't care what happens to Uber anymore. Frankly, I'm glad that Uber decided to become an evil, greedy company because it forced me to seek out much more profitable revenue streams that make me more money and make me feel far more productive and worthwhile.

Driving entitled partying children around was kind of fun at first. That novelty wore off pretty quickly. After Uber's lies and endless rate cuts, it became obvious to me that it was time to move on. I'm glad I was around at the beginning when the money was easy.

This thread was interesting, it had well written comments and observations; however what struck me the most, was how much I really don't care what happens to Uber anymore. Life is so much better without feeling the need to drive for them.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

Realityshark said:


> All this talk about minimum wage. Are there that many of you still driving for less than minimum wage? If so, what's wrong with you?
> 
> Uber going down the toilet. Uber getting sued. Uber screwing their investors. TK is Satan. What does any of this matter to you as an individual? If you haven't figured out a way to make decent money driving for Uber, why drive? For me, the good days are long gone. There are a few areas and times that I can drive and make close to 20 per hour. These have become few and far between. At the end of the week, I seldom drive more than 10 hours anymore.
> Many weeks I don't even log on. There are some months that I only do a couple rides just to keep from being deactivated.
> 
> I don't care what happens to Uber anymore. Frankly, I'm glad that Uber decided to become an evil, greedy company because it forced me to seek out much more profitable revenue streams that make me more money and make me feel far more productive and worthwhile.
> 
> Driving entitled partying children around was kind of fun at first. That novelty wore off pretty quickly. After Uber's lies and endless rate cuts, it became obvious to me that it was time to move on. I'm glad I was around at the beginning when the money was easy.
> 
> This thread was interesting, it had well written comments and observations; however what struck me the most, was how much I really don't care what happens to Uber anymore. Life is so much better without felling the need to drive for them.


Shark, I can echo every single sentence you wrote here as it were my own. The idea you might be missing though is that we care what happens to GUber only in the context that they end up taking a "large dose of their own medicine."

We want TK and his devil spawn to be held accountable for what they have wrought. To suffer a fate similar to that of the driver majority. He has eviscerated somewhere between $6-8 Billion in Investor capital. In the process, created a money sucking blackhole of zero value.

And wrecked thousands of careers and lives along the way. All while being hailed as a magnificent Unicorn.

If you are over 35 then you have already seen this movie. It was called Enron-The Smartest Guys In The Room. The Disrupters of the Energy Industry. Builiding a new paradigm, blah blah blah. Except not so much. They were thieves and con men.

TK is going to occupy a jail cell next door to Jeff Skilling. They can reminisce about the good old days when they were paper billionaires. I can't wait for the trial.

And that is why we care!!


----------



## Realityshark

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> we care what happens to GUber only in the context that they end up taking a "large dose of their own medicine


It can't happen soon enough.

I have found that I do better when I ignore negative people and situations. Waiting for Karma to vanguish the evil one's became too bothersome for me.

In my experience, Karma takes too long. I don't expect anymore, so when it happens, I'm plesently surprised.


----------



## Matt Uterak

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Just a swag...using Uber Speak of course revenues to them would be the total of fares invoiced instead of the more accurate "net revenues". Here's a source:
> http://www.businessinsider.com/ubers-revenue-profit-and-loss-2015-8.
> More so I am making the rhetorical point concerning their nonsensical business model.


Based on this article, Uber could operate at a break even point if they raised rates about 30%.

I highly doubt most Pax would even realize the change. I also doubt it would slow down growth.

Uber could and should phase in a 40% increase over the next 6 months.


----------



## UberHammer

Matt Uterak said:


> Based on this article, *Uber could operate at a break even point if they raised rates about 30%.*
> 
> I highly doubt most Pax would even realize the change. I also doubt it would slow down growth.
> 
> Uber could and should phase in a 40% increase over the next 6 months.


They already accomplished exactly that!!!!

Recently they raised the $1 SRF in every market anywhere from 50% to %150 depending on the market. It's $1.65 now in mine. Others are well over $2.00

On a typical $7 fare, Uber's cut in my market of that fare is $2.99 for new drivers. Prior to the SRF increase, it was only $2.34. So their SRF change is 28% increase in their revenue on that fare.

And if you didn't notice, they accomplished exactly what you said they need without increasing driver compensation a penny.


----------



## McLovin

run26912 said:


> Driverless cars? Muhahaha. Keep dreaming. With all the sh*tty drivers on the road. Unless those things ride on RAILS, we more likely to see an asteroid hit earth before that happens.
> 
> Uber cornered themselves with the constant rate cuts and they will LOSE CUSTOMERS if they hike the fares back up. It's a race to the bottom. Anchors away!!!
> 
> BONG!!!!


Driverless cars will get stolen and stripped before police can respond. Should be interesting.


----------



## Muki

I wonder how often Travis reads this forum?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

PoorBasterd said:


> I'll sign up his email address with all the penis enlargement stuff vendors. I'm sure he'll appreciate that.


I'd say their filters would catch all that...but we all know full well how their technology works.


----------



## itsablackmarket

ex-UberDM said:


> Hello All,
> 
> What can I say? It's been a great journey working @ Uber, but nothing last forever as you guys may already know; not even the promotions and raises that was promised months ago. I do not deal with drivers directly, but I sense the heat from CS reps daily and things are getting worst each day. I do not deal with Travis day to day, but I do sense that he is under tremendous pressure from the obvious group of people that is powering his company.
> 
> Before I leave, I wanted to confirm that we read this forum religiously and a lot of drivers opinions are on the dot and you guys are not alone.
> 
> Good luck.


I appreciate your post.


----------

